# Extravaganja UPDATE



## PAN AM HOBO (Mar 17, 2016)

Details
The 25th annual Extravaganja rally is going to be held at the *3 County Fairgrounds in Northampton, MA April 30th.noon until 6pm* .
Address: 54 Fair St, Northampton, MA 01060
Hope to see you there!
The Cannabis Reform Coalition at UMass Amherst was founded in 1991 and is the oldest student-run organization devoted to ending the prohibition on cannabis both locally and nationally
The Extravaganja is one of the largest cannabis legalization rallies in the northeast drawing thousands of supporters every year. This event is organized, facilitated, and run by the officers and members of the UMass Cannabis Reform Coalition, the oldest, student-run drug reform group in the country.

Join us in support of cannabis legalization *on April 30 2016*

SET TIMES:
=======================================
12:00 - 12:35 First Band to Play on Mars
12:35 - 1:00 Mike Cutler
1:00 - 1:35 Mamma's Marmalade
1:35 - 2:00 Chris Wellington
2:00 - 2:35 Elephant
2:35 - 3:00 Cara Crabb-Burnham
3:00 - 3:40 OneTake
3:40 - 4:10 John Dvorak
4:10 - 5:00 Ballads and Softcore Porn
5:00 - 5:30 Dick Evans
5:30 - 6:00 The Fallen Starlets


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Mar 18, 2016)

Thought they moved it to the Northampton fairground this year?


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Mar 18, 2016)

@Buffalo 
not sure i have e-mail them but thats whats on their facebook page


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Mar 23, 2016)

@Buffalo EVENT WILL BE AT 3 County Fairgrounds in Northampton, MA


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Mar 23, 2016)

@Buffalo Here's the updated location and time


----------

